# Waters



## Quackquack99

I'm just really curious, I've always read that women felt a pop and their waters came gushing out. I'm just wondering if it would be possible to hear the pop? Or if anyone knew it was going to happen? Any warnings?


----------



## Samantha675

I didn't hear a pop, not did I have a gush of fluid. I had no idea either. I had just had a wee, then went to lay down for a bit and felt an increase in moisture. I had taken my jeans off to lay down, and all I had on was panties, so when I pulled them down just a bit, there was a tiny solid trickle coming out. There was no doubt in my mind what it was either. My amniotic fluid was very slightly pink, and shiny.


----------



## kmumtobe

Mine didn't go till I was 8cms and in the pool, felt like a water balloon going pop! Not sure I heard it but deffo felt the sensation x


----------



## momof2babies

mine didn't really go, at 36 weeks I went pee and then sat on the couch and a half an hour later I noticed I was all wet. I went to l&d and they checked me said I peed on my self. the wetness didn't stop and at 39+3 weeks the fluid started turning green as baby had a bowel movement inside, mw said nothing was wrong wait for labor to start 4 days later when in labor doc broke water the rest of the way and noticed I was right.


----------



## teal

I didn't have any signs of labour until my waters went. I felt a popping sensation and about 30 seconds later I had my first contraction. My waters didn't gush because of a very thick meconium xx


----------



## dan-o

My waters stayed pretty much intact throughout my labour & the majority of the water came out with the baby. :flower:


----------



## dacosta

mine didnt gush, but they went early. just a feeling of losing fluid down there.


----------



## Black_Rose

Some women swear they hear the pop-and i do believe it. Everyone has a different experience though and there's no way to tell what yours will be. In fact only 10% of women actually have their waters break before hand. Mine broke, but it was little trickles and i didn't hear a pop...and actually i wasn't even sure if that was my water or bc i was peeing when it happened lol others, get huge gushes and the pop. all depends


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

I think my friend heard hers pop! Mine stayed put, the MW broke them when I was fully dilated (but only having really weak contractions - it was hoped that breaking them would crank things up.)


----------



## Rebaby

Yes!


I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 1am feeling like i needed to pee, i got out of bed, walked a few steps across the bedroom, got to the door and i felt and heard a "pop" and there was a small gush and when i looked down there was a constant stream of fluid leaking on to the floor in the hall.

I know for some women they feel they aren't sure if their waters broke or if they peed but in my experience it felt very different. Not only does amniotic fluid have a really distinctive smell, but there was no way of controlling the 'leaking' no matter what i did, and later once i was in established labour, my waters which were still leaking, had a slightly pink tinge to them.


----------



## Blah11

I didn't hear or feel a pop. I stood up to go to the toilet and they literally flooded out. No trickle, a huge gush. Then another, and another, and another one on the toilet, then they trickled out for hours after that too lol. It was a proper 'in the movies' type start of labour. I had no idea labour was close until my waters went and it was a huge shock lol.


----------



## Blah11

Rebaby said:


> Yes!
> 
> 
> I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 1am feeling like i needed to pee, i got out of bed, walked a few steps across the bedroom, got to the door and i felt and heard a "pop" and there was a small gush and when i looked down there was a constant stream of fluid leaking on to the floor in the hall.
> 
> I know for some women they feel they aren't sure if their waters broke or if they peed but in my experience it felt very different. Not only does amniotic fluid have a really distinctive smell, but there was no way of controlling the 'leaking' no matter what i did, and later once i was in established labour, my waters which were still leaking, had a slightly pink tinge to them.

did you try to stop them coming out even though you knew you couldn't? :rofl: I did. I sort of crossed my legs whilst standing :dohh:


----------



## Rebaby

Blah11 said:


> Rebaby said:
> 
> 
> Yes!
> 
> 
> I went to bed at midnight and woke up at 1am feeling like i needed to pee, i got out of bed, walked a few steps across the bedroom, got to the door and i felt and heard a "pop" and there was a small gush and when i looked down there was a constant stream of fluid leaking on to the floor in the hall.
> 
> I know for some women they feel they aren't sure if their waters broke or if they peed but in my experience it felt very different. Not only does amniotic fluid have a really distinctive smell, but there was no way of controlling the 'leaking' no matter what i did, and later once i was in established labour, my waters which were still leaking, had a slightly pink tinge to them.
> 
> did you try to stop them coming out even though you knew you couldn't? :rofl: I did. I sort of crossed my legs whilst standing :dohh:Click to expand...

When we were walking from the taxi to triage i walked really weirdly, clenching my butt-cheeks together :haha:


----------



## Chappers 77

I had just got to the hospital and changed into my nightie when my waters broke. I felt them pop but cannot remember hearing anything and as i had no knickers on they just exploded like a water balloon all over the floor. It definitely wasn't a trickle, more like a burst!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

My midwife popped my waters when i was 3-4cm dilated as my labour was going so slow. It hurt when she did it but i think thats because i wasnt very dilated she had to sweep me too and i just felt a gush come out and it was stained pink


----------



## Quackquack99

will sound stupid but did anyone clean up there waters after they broke. I've got the feeling I will! Forget about the impending labour, there's a big puddle on the floor!


----------



## Black_Rose

Quackquack99 said:


> will sound stupid but did anyone clean up there waters after they broke. I've got the feeling I will! Forget about the impending labour, there's a big puddle on the floor!

Well mine trickled in the toilet and en I showered at home and it trickeled there. So I never had anything to clean up bc I put a pad on. But when I was at the hospital in only a gown, I would leave little puddles on the bed (once on the floor) and I kept apologizing to the nurse about my mess lol


----------



## XxChristinexX

with my first, I had just stepped foot into bed at around midnight & heard the pop! I was constantly trickling from then on, had to sit in the car with a bath towel between my legs & try to waddle from car to hospital ward with the towel still between my legs!!!...lol

must have been a sight to see!!


----------



## MiissMuffet

Quackquack99 said:


> will sound stupid but did anyone clean up there waters after they broke. I've got the feeling I will! Forget about the impending labour, there's a big puddle on the floor!

lol you will get a chance to clean up :haha: or someone else will. its not like in the movies where the water breaks and baby is coming NOW!! i found those scenes all too amusing


----------



## Black_Rose

MiissMuffet said:


> Quackquack99 said:
> 
> 
> will sound stupid but did anyone clean up there waters after they broke. I've got the feeling I will! Forget about the impending labour, there's a big puddle on the floor!
> 
> lol you will get a chance to clean up :haha: or someone else will. its not like in the movies where the water breaks and baby is coming NOW!! i found those scenes all too amusingClick to expand...

:haha: same here! With. A 30 hr labor..I had plenty of time to clean :rofl:


----------



## lynnikins

mine went not long before delivery in both cases i stood up and heard the pop and felt the gush first time i was in the pool so it wasnt a bother, second time i had just been to try going toilet and was standing up and they went this was about 15 min before he was born lol


----------



## lynnikins

MiissMuffet said:


> Quackquack99 said:
> 
> 
> will sound stupid but did anyone clean up there waters after they broke. I've got the feeling I will! Forget about the impending labour, there's a big puddle on the floor!
> 
> lol you will get a chance to clean up :haha: or someone else will. its not like in the movies where the water breaks and baby is coming NOW!! i found those scenes all too amusingClick to expand...

well for me it is lol caus im already in labour when they go lol no time to clean up once the waters go then babys on their way out! lol, i think its the head properly starting to come through the cervix ( after im fully dilated ) that bursts them caus its a pop, gush then when thier head arrives it comes with another gush and after they are born a tidal wave lol


----------



## Blah11

My poor brother cleaned up mine! I would have had plenty of time to do it myself though of he didnt.


----------



## Rebaby

I cleaned up the initial wet patch where they'd broken on the upstairs landing at home, but not once we were in hospital. Although i do remember having a HUGE contraction sitting on my birthing ball leaning over the hospital bed and feeling a big gush and saying "I'm leaking still-sorry!" and the midwife telling me not to be so daft! :haha:


----------



## Blah11

I do remember cleaning my own blood clots out of the shower when i had just had amelie and putting them in the clinical waste bin :rofl:


----------



## Quackquack99

Blah11 said:


> I do remember cleaning my own blood clots out of the shower when i had just had amelie and putting them in the clinical waste bin :rofl:

I'm adding disinfectant to my hospital bag! Haha


----------



## bouli

I heard the pop and it woke me up!! first sign of labour for me!!


----------



## span

I didn't hear a pop but I definately felt it as it woke me up, followed by a gush. My waters then trickled through most of my labour (though it was only short). I'd had some minor contractions throughout the day which had faded away but my waters going was when my labour hit like a sledgehammer! :thumbup:


----------



## AmeliePoulain

I didn't hear a pop but when they went it felt like a jolt - I rolled over in bed and though 'hmmmmm my PJs feel a little damp' and the next thing I knew I was sat in a small lake of fluid :haha:


----------



## Quackquack99

Well my waters went yesterday, and I heard and felt a pop! Only bad thing was it happened whilst I was having a maccy d's and never got on to my burger! And I made OH clean it up too! I knew a big puddle would have bothered me lol


----------



## hardworknmama

Congrats on your waters going! Does this mean you have a baby on the outside now? :haha: 


I heard the pop with my first and then it was a full 5 minutes later before I figured out what it was. There was no sudden gush, in fact I made it up the stairs and sat on the toilet. When I heard liquid hitting the toilet water but knew I wasn't peeing, that's when I knew my waters had broken and that was the popping sound I heard. :haha:
With my second I was in the shower at the public pool rinsing off after swim lessons with my oldest. I didn't hear the pop this time but got the random big gushes every 2-5 minutes. With him I sat on a towel to get to the hospital, had a 45 minute drive with him little gushes all the way.


----------



## jess1983

Mine didn't go until I was ready to push (10cm) and it was a pop and a huge gush


----------



## HungryHippo

I didn't hear a pop...my went at 3 am when I was sound asleep, though. I did have a gush...and many subsequent gushes.


----------



## Quackquack99

I've had my baby! I'm so glad mine didn't go whilst I was asleep as it would drenched the whole bed and my oh. No one told me that they would just completely leak, I could feel feel it coming out even when I was getting prepped for surgery. And no one told me that there would have been lots of it!


----------



## cherryglitter

i didn't hear mine pop but i def felt the pop and gush!


----------



## Glowstar

I def heard a pop with my first then the gush came, I actually thought I was wetting myself :blush:

2nd time I was in active labour and got out of the car at the hospital and waters broke....all down my legs and in my shoes :wacko:


----------



## Clareabell

I didnt hear a pop or feel a pop, I was about to walk up the stairs and took my first step and a gush of water came out. I initially thought that I had went my pants, the contractions started rapidly after and with every contraction came another big gush of water. I continued like this throughout my whole labour. I went through all my maternity pads and several towles before I even made it to the hospital :rofl:


----------



## lauzie84

Quackquack99 said:


> I've had my baby! I'm so glad mine didn't go whilst I was asleep as it would drenched the whole bed and my oh. No one told me that they would just completely leak, I could feel feel it coming out even when I was getting prepped for surgery. And no one told me that there would have been lots of it!

Congratulations honey!! 
Mine didn't pop, but leaked constantly - I felt as though I'd wet myself all day x


----------



## xJG30

The midwife popped mine and I definitely felt it.. gushed out quickly.


----------



## Linzi

I thought I heard a teeny pop but it might just have been that I felt it iykwim? I don't think it would have been possible for anyone else to hear it though.

I also had no warning it was going to happen it just did. Took me by suprise. It was a tiny little gush followed by a constant trickle. 

xxx


----------



## wilbz

yes mine went pop


----------



## Sooz

Mine went immediately after my second internal was finished and I am positive I heard them go as they went during a horrendous contraction and soaked the entire bed and my legs, the MWs leapt clear just in time. Paige arrived 28 minutes later. :haha:


----------



## MrsVenn

I rolled over in bed, felt it go 'pop' (like a balloon had burst in me) and heard it 'pop'. Then the flood came. MW didn't believe me because she couldn't 'see' my bedsheets soaked as it was dark in the room :dohh: She made me stand up to put a pad on and it was like someone had emptied a bucket. Then she ran to get towels and absorbant mats.

They kept gushing, seriously gushing until I was about 7cm... I lost 2st 4lbs instantly after having Molly..I had a lot of water haha!


----------



## holly2234

I felt the pop. Not sure if i heard it though. But it didnt gush. It was followed by loads of bloody show which was coming out by the bucket load until she was born :blush:


----------



## minime11

I still don't know to this day when my waters went! They had either been leaking for a while or went in the bath when I was in labour.


----------



## sequeena

Mine didn't break until I was pushing so I suppose I'm not much help. It felt like I was weeing myself, and there wasn't that much of it though I did suffer with Oligohydraminos.


----------



## Cherryhrf

I felt mine pop (didn't hear it). Had just gone to bed and read as usual. Put the light out and was thinking to myself that next week baby will be here (I was 2 days over due and our hospital induce at 10 days). I then felt the pop and water just flooded from me. Then had to try to wake Hubby (who goes into a deep sleep very quickly). I always remember it as my 'funny' labour. I have all but forgotten the other 8 hours of pain and back to back contractions lol!! 

I'm hoping for the water breaking to happen this time round.


----------



## Meredith2010

Mine went when I was in full blown labour, just before I gave birth. I don't think I heard a pop, but I definitely felt one - it felt like a water balloon bursting and then it all came gushing out. Serious amounts of it!!


----------



## aj11

mine were trickling for two days (took until the end of the second day to finally figure it out). They induced me and once the contractions started, i had a definate POP when the second half of my waters broke and then gushed out, my little girl also dropped a ways when that happened. :)


----------



## Lownthwaite

I heard 2 pops - I believe fore and hind waters. 

Then the flood gates opened......... :haha:


----------



## chuck

My waters went when I was in transition so around 9/10cm.

I had a contraction and I felt a weird feeling down there -I'm guessing the waters bulging and a little pushy feeling so I had a little push and they popped, I cant say I heard it but felt it as did my hubby - I was resting my head on his arm and he felt the jolt! 

The full on burst big style lol


----------

